
Critical Code in Millions of Macs Isn't Getting Apple's Updates - doener
https://www.wired.com/story/critical-efi-code-in-millions-of-macs-is-not-getting-apple-updates/
======
floatingatoll
The same Twitter-posting Apple employee noted in a thread last week that they
had intended EFI checks to ship in Sierra. This indicates that Apple has been
considering EFI as an attack vector for at least a couple years, and may
perhaps (!) be aware of the risk category.

